# Cast bullets in your Glock?



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm just curious.

For those who reload for their Glock:

How many of you shoot cast bullets in your stock Glock barrel? I know it's not recommended, but many have done it with good success. Ya just have to know the parameters. Bullets must be "hard" (BHN 19 or harder), bullets must be 1 to 2 thousandths oversize, use slower burning powder, hold velocity to around 900 FPS.

How many of you use a replacement barrel with standard rifling to shoot cast bullets?

Your success or failure in this endeavor and any tips you can pass on will be appreciated.

Don <><


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

I have used hard cast bullets in my Glocks for years and have never had any lead build up problems, but I clean often and soak my barrels in Kroil so build up is not a problem. If you are worried about leading try Precision cast bullets, which are Molly coated. I have replacement barrels for some of my Glocks, but shooting lead bullets was not the reason for purchase.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I have used hard cast bullets in 10mm, 40 S&W and 9mm. Never had a problem and always used the stock barrel.
I have used Missouri, Magnus and SnS Casting brand bullets and have been happy with all.

I keep the velocity below 1,200 FPS, actually use a mid range jacketed bullet loading of the same weight.

I do like the Lead Semi Wad Cutters best, they make nice round holes for target scoring.
You just have to experiment to find what works best for your firearm. :mrgreen:


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You've got the info correct so you don't blow it up.Lube is a big factor in there too,it must be good lube and not have chunks falling out in the bottom of the box.One of the big things in Glock is watch buildup in the leade of the chamber,this has taken a few to KB's.I don't know about the newer generations,but the older ones were known to be capable of firing out of battery and aggrevated the unsupported case problem.Buildup in the leade shortens the headspace,which pushes the round back.Glocks are some of the scariest guns I've seen blowt,they really come apart compared to the few HKs I've seen.

Just stay smart and pay attention,you can shoot 10s of thousands of them if you're smart about it.And don't fall into the old wivestale of booting some jackets behind lead,pure bunk and can be dangerous too.


----------

